
Apple in 2016: Is the mighty iPhone in decline? - rusanu
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35401668
======
teaneedz
If it makes dumb product decisions like dropping the audio jack just to make a
slimmer phone, I won't be thinking of iPhone anymore.

------
rusanu
Betteridge's law of headlines should tell us the answer is "No"

TL/DR: "Apple's stock value dropped to below $100 for the first time since
October 2014".

